# Moving to new zealand



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have completed Graduate diploma in IT (Level 7) from Wintec new zealand, and because of some personal reasons I have to leave new zealand after completion of studies. I am planning to move to new zealand now. Can anyone please guide me how can I enter in the country again for work and settlement. Currently I have 2+ years of work experience in IT filed specialized in BI area.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mahesh113 (Dec 10, 2014)

How about taking the PR for NZ?
did you consider this option?


----------



## hrudat16 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Mahesh,

Thank you for the reply. Currently I am not in new Zealand and do not have any job offers from nz so can you help me where I can I check for pr option

Thanks in advance


----------

